# Any one fancy a knock round Westerwood tomorrow?



## Hendo007 (Feb 26, 2013)

Short notice I know but let me know if your interested. Up to 3 spaces available.

Will arrange breakfast n lunch aswell as golf and buggy if there on. 

Booked for 10:30. And it's all free. 

Will check back later today.


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 26, 2013)

I would have gladly taken you up on that but for a lower back enforced sabbatical.  Probably the driest spell we will have all year and I'm on day 8 of not being able to get out :angry:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 26, 2013)

Would have came for a knock Hendo but won't get tomorrow off.


----------



## hoop67 (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't play tomorrow but my brother and i are playing sunday staying overnight and playing again on the monday.Can you tell us what condition the course is in please?,cheers.


----------



## Hendo007 (Feb 27, 2013)

hoop67 said:



			Can't play tomorrow but my brother and i are playing sunday staying overnight and playing again on the monday.Can you tell us what condition the course is in please?,cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Aent you a PM with some info .... 

Paul - Should have txt you but only decided at the last min to do it. Realise it was short notice thats why I popped it on here.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 27, 2013)

Not even a freebie can entice me to Westerdump.


----------



## Hendo007 (Feb 27, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Not even a freebie can entice me to Westerdump.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't want to say those words publicy on a forum hense the PM. There doing a lot of work on it at the moment but deff need lots more done and time for the recent works to bed in. Maybe in a few years it might be better. 

P.S. I still have a free voucher from last years golf show if anyone wants it ?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 27, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			I didn't want to say those words publicy on a forum hense the PM. There doing a lot of work on it at the moment but deff need lots more done and time for the recent works to bed in. Maybe in a few years it might be better. 

P.S. I still have a free voucher from last years golf show if anyone wants it ?
		
Click to expand...

Hendo have you used your Glen & Craigielaw one yet?


----------



## Hendo007 (Feb 27, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Hendo have you used your Glen & Craigielaw one yet?
		
Click to expand...

I've used Carigielaw but still got the Glen one.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 27, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			I've used Carigielaw but still got the Glen one.
		
Click to expand...

Lets get it on, maybe get something sorted with Suzy & Normy?


----------



## hoop67 (Feb 27, 2013)

lol can't wait to go on sunday now!!!   only joking,a free game so will enjoy it no matter what.And thanks again hendo 007


----------



## Hendo007 (Feb 27, 2013)

hoop67 said:



			lol can't wait to go on sunday now!!!   only joking,a free game so will enjoy it no matter what.And thanks again hendo 007
		
Click to expand...

No worries, 

Could be a plan Kenny but need to see how am fixed for the coming weeks. I'm working most weekends in March the way my shifts run so would prob need to be midweek for me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have 4golf show vouchers for Westerwood gc ,  if anyone wants them for free . first come first served . pm your address and i'll post them to you.
 I played it last saturday [ a freeby]  fairway matts or play from rough,  no cars , all green were on but cored.  heavy going and  playing long,it might be better now as it has stayed dry since.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 28, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			Short notice I know but let me know if your interested. Up to 3 spaces available.

Will arrange breakfast n lunch aswell as golf and buggy if there on. 

Booked for 10:30. And it's all free. 

Will check back later today.
		
Click to expand...

Is Mrs Hendo monitoring your calls ... What's wrong with dialing someone's number?  :sbox:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Is Mrs Hendo monitoring your calls ... What's wrong with dialing someone's number?  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Yep I was thinking the same thing, there was me stuck in the office yesterday and could have managed to pop out for a few hours to catch up for a game and a blether :temper:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 28, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			I have 4golf show vouchers for Westerwood gc ,  if anyone wants them for free . first come first served . pm your address and i'll post them to you.
 I played it last saturday [ a freeby]  fairway matts or play from rough,  no cars , all green were on but cored.  heavy going and  playing long,it might be better now as it has stayed dry since.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take them if no-one else has claimed them.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 28, 2013)

BrizoH71 said:



			I'll take them if no-one else has claimed them. 

Click to expand...

 There yours just 
pm . me your address and i'll post them 1st class.You have up to march 31st to use them ,just call them  a week before to book,
 enjoy


----------



## davidg2010uk (Mar 2, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			There yours just 
pm . me your address and i'll post them 1st class.You have up to march 31st to use them ,just call them  a week before to book,
 enjoy
		
Click to expand...

I'd take 2 if there's any left.  Could probably swap for some 2 for 1 vouchers..


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2013)

davidg2010uk said:



			I'd take 2 if there's any left.  Could probably swap for some 2 for 1 vouchers..
		
Click to expand...

Sorry David,I posted them to Brizoh71, but he might be looking for a couple of players to join him . so it might be worth sending him a pm.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok no worries


----------



## hoop67 (Mar 5, 2013)

Played Westerwood on sunday.Hendo007 think you were being a little generous with your comments,that was one of the worst courses i have ever played!!! greens were shocking,no sand at all in the bunkers fairways were at best rubbish.Course was surprisingly quite busy and we ended up playing with 2 guys from Pumpherston which saved the day as we had a laugh round the course.

    Have one voucher for The Glen if you want it Hendo007? if not someone else can have it.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 5, 2013)

hoop67 said:



			Played Westerwood on sunday.Hendo007 think you were being a little generous with your comments,that was one of the worst courses i have ever played!!! greens were shocking,no sand at all in the bunkers fairways were at best rubbish.Course was surprisingly quite busy and we ended up playing with 2 guys from Pumpherston which saved the day as we had a laugh round the course.

    Have one voucher for The Glen if you want it Hendo007? if not someone else can have it.
		
Click to expand...

If Hendo doesn't take it, I'll take it mate.  My brother and mate have a voucher for the Glen and I could then tag along


----------



## munro007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Is Mrs Hendo monitoring your calls ... What's wrong with dialing someone's number?  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...




Bomber69 said:



			Yep I was thinking the same thing, there was me stuck in the office yesterday and could have managed to pop out for a few hours to catch up for a game and a blether :temper:
		
Click to expand...

After all the games you have invited Hendo to guys, its like a kick in the nuts


----------



## hoop67 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			If Hendo doesn't take it, I'll take it mate.  My brother and mate have a voucher for the Glen and I could then tag along 

Click to expand...

No probs.If he doesn't reply by this time tomorrow it's yours.Use by date is 31st march


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 5, 2013)

hoop67 said:



			Played Westerwood on sunday.Hendo007 think you were being a little generous with your comments,that was one of the worst courses i have ever played!!! greens were shocking,no sand at all in the bunkers fairways were at best rubbish.Course was surprisingly quite busy and we ended up playing with 2 guys from Pumpherston which saved the day as we had a laugh round the course.

    Have one voucher for The Glen if you want it Hendo007? if not someone else can have it.
		
Click to expand...

Was just a little conservative as its a public forum and I didn't want to put a total downer on your weekend. 

I don't need the glen ticket cheers as I'm planning on going with people that already have them.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 5, 2013)

munro007 said:



			After all the games you have invited Hendo to guys, its like a kick in the nuts 

Click to expand...

It was last minute and we all know its no quite the ritz!! As craw said it would would be difficult to get people to go for free, it's not the course bomber or stevie would play hense why I didn't bother txting. 

I've got other plans in the pipeline for them two!!

Not that it's got much to do with you but thanks for the interest!!


----------



## munro007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Am sure you have hendo


----------



## hoop67 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			Was just a little conservative as its a public forum and I didn't want to put a total downer on your weekend. 

I don't need the glen ticket cheers as I'm planning on going with people that already have them.

Thanks anyway.
		
Click to expand...

No probs m8.Might have told me it was Â£31. for 3 nips and a beer!!! nearly pooped masel!!!


----------

